

Ask HN: What are the best freelance jobs websites? - blackZero


======
Arbinv
In terms of talent maybe Odesk. We mainly use for sourcing Eastern European
engineers.

------
stevejalim
A friend runs [http://www.lancelist.com/](http://www.lancelist.com/), which
lists and summarises various types of freelancer job sites. Might be helpful.

------
weishigoname
as far as I know: [http://www.freejobalert.com/](http://www.freejobalert.com/)
[https://www.freelancer.com/](https://www.freelancer.com/)

